# New Roasters



## robashton

This is really sexy 



 (awful UI though)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That is an interesting piece of kit. If it comes in at the same price as the Gene roaster, they're on to a winner....

...sadly, think it will be well into four figures.


----------



## froggystyle

I think with the tech its going to be above the big gene in terms of cost!

One i shall be keeping an eye on.


----------



## robashton

The Systemic Kid said:


> That is an interesting piece of kit. If it comes in at the same price as the Gene roaster, they're on to a winner....
> 
> ...sadly, think it will be well into four figures.


I read the site as it being £5000 (You can look at the English site, get the local price and convert with google)


----------



## froggystyle

Agreed on that, £700 more than the CBR1200 for more control...

My purchasing fingers are twitching right now.


----------



## 4085

what is the capacity, as I reckon she put 500 gms in!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Think it goes up to around 800grms.


----------



## ronsil

Like the look & practicality of that machine.

Price will be/is steep. Lots of good roasting stuff in the pipelines.

Hopefully we are past the stage of cheaply made poor quality roasters from China, Korea et al.


----------



## froggystyle

I like,

Full two point touch screen.

Chaff basket, pain in the behind on the gene hoovering it out!

Profile saving.

Sample probe.

Dual heat controls.

Drum to catch beans and cool.

Back to back roasting.

Cooling bin emptying, Gene is a bit of faff scooping beans out the tray.

I dont like,

'Taking out' button for emptying, just call it the correct thing!

Lots of tech to go wrong?

Would love to see one of these in action, would also be interested to know what the power drain is on this also.


----------



## robashton

Square Mile seem to have one


__
http://instagr.am/p/5dCyqVlSUw/


----------



## froggystyle

Be nice if a retailer got hold of one in the UK for demos.


----------

